# few more from Berry College



## cre8foru (Nov 24, 2011)

Quick grab shot of a buck that was in a hurry






Follow me into the mist





re-worked this one in B&W after suggestions by a couple of people on here


----------



## quinn (Nov 24, 2011)

man those are some inviting images.i'm on my phone looking at these but I think the b&w looks smokin!


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 24, 2011)

quinn said:


> man those are some inviting images.i'm on my phone looking at these but I think the b&w looks smokin!



Thanks Quinn. I believe that was your idea.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 24, 2011)

Those are some beautiful shots there.  Good work!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet!  Inspiration for getting in the stand in the morning!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 24, 2011)

just wow !!! i love the buck jumping and the b&w is smokin' !!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 24, 2011)

Man I love that mist.  Great shots and the B&W works.

Hoss


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 26, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## jsimages (Nov 29, 2011)

well went to berry this am in hopes of getting some great pics with the possible winter weather coming in. ha should have just stayed home the deer wasnt out to much and the weather was raining and raining so i rode around the campus and seen a few deer but didnt get any good pics. oh well it was great getting out and getting my hopes up for some good photography. its been a while since i have really done any photography and once i was on campus at berry i realized again why i love that place. maybe tomorrow i can get back up there


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful shots Cre8foru, Would love to see the second shot,in all 4 seasons , side by side.


----------



## leo (Nov 30, 2011)

Mighty fine captures


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet captures!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2011)

Man I hope you don't mind that I set the jumping buck as my wallpaper.  That is an amazing shot and takes me back to the days of driving dogs in Virginia


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Dec 1, 2011)

Black & White rules!
Great work.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 1, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> Man I hope you don't mind that I set the jumping buck as my wallpaper.  That is an amazing shot and takes me back to the days of driving dogs in Virginia



No problem man


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 2, 2011)

cre8foru said:


> No problem man



Thank you.  That picture definitely takes me back.  I can almost hear the beagles bawling


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 2, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> Thank you.  That picture definitely takes me back.  I can almost hear the beagles bawling


 I know that sound. Grew up rabbit hunting with my dad and a single shot Harrington and Richardson 20 gauge.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 2, 2011)

Great shots.That first one is one fine shot.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 3, 2011)

cre8foru said:


> I know that sound. Grew up rabbit hunting with my dad and a single shot Harrington and Richardson 20 gauge.




I remember it very well.  The point when you first heard the first "yelp" off in the distance which made you perk your ears up and stand at a little more attention

Then the barking becomes consistent and you realize it's getting louder...


Then realizing that if you SPRINT 50 yards down the trail you may be able to intersect the dogs....

Then the dogs being so loud that it sounds like they're on top of you and you just keep thinking "Where's the deer?!  I should see him by now!"

Got the lump in your throat now and heart about to beat through your chest 


Then hearing that first crash under-brush and finally seeing that gray/brown figure running toward you


Next thing is the smell of gunpowder


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 3, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> I remember it very well.  The point when you first heard the first "yelp" off in the distance which made you perk your ears up and stand at a little more attention
> 
> Then the barking becomes consistent and you realize it's getting louder...
> 
> ...



Yep. That brings it all back. Except we were hunting on railroads tracks instead of a trail. Every once in while the beagles would get on a Fox and that was always so cool when they would chase it by you.


----------

